# Picked up a Glock 17 today!



## Halsey Knox (Oct 5, 2008)

Just picked up my new Glock 17 9mm today. I'm new to handguns and originally was not planning on buying a Glock or any poly for that matter but many factors changed my mind. First of all....price! I was looking at getting a 1911 .45ACP but when I saw the ammo costs I thought better of it. I figure this is going to be a better gun for me to get used to shooting with in general and cheaper too. Second reason was all of the good things I have read about the Glock 17. It seems to be the meat & potatoes gun made by Glock. I also seriously considered the 19 but the grip was just too short. It did not feel secure in my hand.

One quick question for you guys though. My local gun shop had this gun for sale for $739. I picked it up at a chain sporting goods store in my area today for $499. What could account for that price differential in 2 guns that appear to me to be identical. Is the gun shop owner just that much of a greedy bastard? LOL


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! If all else is equal, then the price difference is probably due to the larger quantities that the bigger chains can purchase. If they get it at a cheaper price, than they can obviously sell it for less. Either way, $739 is a little steep in my opinion. I've seen the same thing with the price differences between the shops and the chain stores. That's why small shops go out of business.

-Jeff-


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

great gun, u will not be disapointed im carying my G-19 9mm the size smaller than urs right now (on duty) lol but i trust my life with mine everyday and so should u, now go shoot the hell out of it and keep her clean


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Halsey Knox (Oct 5, 2008)

^^LOL! Yeah, I tried but the forum here would not let me upload a pic from my computer. I guess I have to subscribe to photobucket and link it from there huh?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Halsey Knox said:


> ^^LOL! Yeah, I tried but the forum here would not let me upload a pic from my computer. I guess I have to subscribe to photobucket and link it from there huh?


That's what I always do. Quick and easy copy and paste the links. I also look at the hosting site as a backup for my pics. Online storage if you will, for free!


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

$499 sounds about right for a new Glock. $739 is insane. I paid a little more than half of that for my last Glock. Around here $500 is normally what the new 9mm, .40S&W, and .357SIG models run at most gun stores. The law enforcement price is around $390. I think I paid $389 for my Glock 19 with three magazines.


----------



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

I paid about 529 out the door for my Glock 17 when I bought it and it was from a small gun shop. I would prefer to pay a little higher price to get the service that the small guy gives. A couple months back I went to a large sporting goods store and the clerk behind the counter was more interested in stroking his own ego that he did not listen to my girlfriend when she talked about what she wanted, and kept trying to convince her that she needed a "small" gun. She shoots a .45acp with no trouble and its what she is comfortable with.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome choice, welcome to the Glock family.

Great deal too!


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeh congrats on the new purchase...Glock 9mm good deal...


----------

